# Sharing fee of service



## alike1 (Jun 2, 2020)

Hello,
im using statisticsports.com for my betting. Its software which provides live football scores and statistics such as possesion, dangerous attacks, corners etc. For me its very useful tool which covers all leagues even the very lower leagues. I significantly improved my strategy and profit thanks to this service.  Im using their platinum subscription for 77€ per month. If here is someone who would like to share a fee with me and use this software too please contact me on telegram: https://t.me/cocahontas1


----------

